# Who's Got The Hook-Up?



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

Looking to pour a slab and possibly run some hook-ups at home. Show me your set ups so I can get some ideas....


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I have my setup in my gallery i think. I just did rocks and treated rr ties since concrete was a lot of money. Put water lines to the rv pad and now 30 amp power along with a dump station that goes to my septic. Everything is right at the pad for hookup.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

No pavement for us, just crushed shale. Used rocks and boulders to make a retaining wall to level the site.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I paved next to my home for the "Campers Home", we can walk out the side garage "Man Door" for easy loading and unloading.









I actually just had a 30amp Box put in today







also put cable in it right away.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

This is an 18' X 36" shelter. It works quite well. I ran 30 amp power and softened water out to it. A concrete slab would have been nice, but too expensive. I made some pads for the tires out of 8" X 16" X 4" solid concrete blocks. I should have poured concrete pads though because several blocks have already cracked. :<(


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Joe/GA said:


> This is an 18' X 36" shelter.


Hey, how much was that shelter? I could add that to my pad pretty easily....... I had looked into enclosed garages like that but most places want $2-3k for them and thats too much. But yours might be nice to keep rain (SUN!!) and snow off the roof.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

we also did crushed rock, we did put down "driveway" fabric under it. So far so good 3 years and counting.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We actually store ours at family friends farm. They charge us about 1/2 of what a storage facility would be adn we are tucked in between to barns on a concrete pad with water and electric. It douesnt get to sit next to us, but it does well for itself. Can get pics

Wait til you see the new additions at Casa Wolfwood or actually Casa Puff

Jim


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

One point. If you run electric lines under the pad, PUT THEM IN CONDUIT. Otherwise %$#@ groundhogs, or whatever, will eat thru a wire and you will need to saw the concrete to fix it. Do not ask how I discovered this.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Complete full hookups
I ran electric to a 30 amp in conduit plus tv cable in a seperate conduit
with water and waste dump










Don


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

HootBob said:


> Complete full hookups
> I ran electric to a 30 amp in conduit plus tv cable in a seperate conduit
> with water and waste dump
> 
> ...


I was waiting for Don's - his is sweet......... Need Judy and Kathy's yet....... to top it off!!

FYI Don, i got a good deal on a flagpole (the one you told me about), and I will steal your mounting idea as well


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

forceten said:


> This is an 18' X 36" shelter.


Hey, how much was that shelter? I could add that to my pad pretty easily....... I had looked into enclosed garages like that but most places want $2-3k for them and thats too much. But yours might be nice to keep rain (SUN!!) and snow off the roof.
[/quote]
$2-3K might be worth it for an enclosed garage. I paid $2220.00 for my shelter. I got it from R & B Metal Structures. Click here.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Just starting ours... a work in process... we re-worked the entire top of our driveway so that the trailer can be by the house... still have to finish grading out the Sta-Pak, then finish the "ledge patio". We ran the 30amp and 15 amp lines last Sunday. Probably will not run water as hose connection is only about 25' away and I don't want more lines to blow out for the winter.

Good luck with yours....


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim B said:


> Just starting ours... a work in process... we re-worked the entire top of our driveway so that the trailer can be by the house... still have to finish grading out the Sta-Pak, then finish the "ledge patio". We ran the 30amp and 15 amp lines last Sunday. Probably will not run water as hose connection is only about 25' away and I don't want more lines to blow out for the winter.
> 
> Good luck with yours....
> View attachment 952
> ...


Water lines blow out real easy. I even have a disconnect on the other side and I added rv antifreeze to the water line (just in case) and blew that out when i went to dewinterize. I won't be blowing the antifreeze out anymore since a gyser of antifreeze in the yard is what i got.


----------

